# Looking for decent 5.1 PC speakers



## Irish_PXzyan (Apr 28, 2013)

Howdy lads,

I currently own a 5.1 speaker system but it's located in the living room along with the TV/PS3.
I had my system out there for two years and now I finally got myself a new monitor and was able to bring my computer back to the bedroom! 

The only problem with this is a lack of surround sound! I do miss it 

I'm currently using a Philips 2.1 setup and they do sound great! but I want 5.1.

I want to keep it as cheap as possible but I am willing to spend up to 170 euro.

Currently I'm very interested in the Microlab FC730 FM 5.1 84W - 120 Euro
http://www.microlab.cn/product_detail.asp?id=223&bigclassid=15&smallclassid=63


I'm very interested in getting my hands on the GENIUS SW-HF5.1 200W 6000 - 165 Euro
http://www.pixmania.ie/ie/uk/6000728/art/genius/sw-hf5-1-6000-speakers.html


Having a wooden finish is very appealing to me... but if I could be convinced, I would pick something else if they're better.

Let me know what yee lads think! 

I'm not good with sound specs, so it would be very nice if someone could let me know if the specs on these speakers are any good?


These speakers will be used for plenty of gaming, some movies and some music.
Cheers lads!


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Apr 30, 2013)

Has no one got anything to say! Truly shocked :O

Anyway, I was thinking if I should spend an extra 10 euro and get this:
Philips 5.1 HTS3541/51 300W Blu-Ray
http://www.philips.co.in/c/home-the...=92935378126A2524F96DD923EC689209.app101-drp1

It has a blu-ray player which would be very handy! and even an AMP with Dolby TrueHD and DTS HD ^^ 
Would this be more worthwhile? or would it actually sound terrible compared to the Genius or even the Microlabs???

Speak your mind lads! come on!


----------



## Jetster (Apr 30, 2013)

klipsch has the best speaker for the money


----------



## Agility (Apr 30, 2013)

Well TBH if you're living in a quiet environment then go ahead. However, get a true 5.1 headphones if you prefer a more indulging experience. And since its for pc, it creates a better immersion then compared to speakers. That's what i experienced from changing speakers to headphones. 


I would gladly recommend the Roccat Kave 5.1.

http://www.roccat.org/Products/Gaming-Sound/ROCCAT-Kave-5-1/


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Apr 30, 2013)

@Jester: have ya any in mind? I know nothing about that brand!

@Agility: I have a Logitech G930 and they sound fantastic! I also have a Sharkoon Xtatic 5.1 and they are more immersive but lack any real oomph.
I also have 2 sennheiser stereo headsets so I really want to avoid having a fifth pair 

I want a 5.1 system for sure! and atm the Genius 6000 is winning!

I must have a look at some klipsch speakers now ^^


----------



## Agility (Apr 30, 2013)

Ah i see. Well why not invest in an amp or something


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 30, 2013)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> I also have 2 sennheiser stereo headsets so I really want to avoid having a fifth pair



I love the sound that comes out of my HD 280 Pro 64Ω. The flat response is great. Few audio devices truly do it justice though.



Agility said:


> Ah i see. Well why not invest in an amp or something


+1: This. Best thing to do if you already have some good headphones.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Apr 30, 2013)

As in a receiver?
I have an Onkyo TX NR313 AV receiver with a 5.1 Tannoy surround system! but it's simply too much space wasting and my room isn't big enough for it.
I can't stand having my PC running out in the living room along with the television! it's not comfortable and gets in the way!

So I must have a smaller sized system without a big AMP ^^


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 30, 2013)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> As in a receiver?
> I have an Onkyo TX NR313 AV receiver with a 5.1 Tannoy surround system! but it's simply too much space wasting and my room isn't big enough for it.
> I can't stand having my PC running out in the living room along with the television! it's not comfortable and gets in the way!
> 
> So I must have a smaller sized system without a big AMP ^^



If you have an adapter you can use an amp like that for headphones. I bet it would sound pretty good too.
I wasn't thinking of a receiver though.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Apr 30, 2013)

Ahhh yes I see what you meant there! My bad.
I want to stay away from headphones, no matter how well built they are I always get uncomfortable wearing them after a few hours.
If I wear one for 3-4 hours one day, the very next day it only takes an hour before it becomes uncomfortable :/ " I've sensitive ears :L "


----------



## Agility (Apr 30, 2013)

I see. However do note that you should probably invest in an audio switcher.

PC --> AV receiver --> Audio Switcher --> 5.1 Headphone / Surround system

Or you can make do with wires like these
http://store.turtlebeach.com/cabhpa618to318mst.aspx


----------



## Jetster (Apr 30, 2013)

Klipsch HD Theater 600. It mightbe a little more then you want to pay
Klipsch HD 500


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Apr 30, 2013)

@Agility: Thanks for the info but a receiver is a no go! I've no room for a receiver or anything other than speakers on my desk 

@Jetster: I wish.. I checked on ebay and good god no! the price is quite unreal! sadly :/

Hercules XPS* 5.1 70 Slim
http://www.hercules.com/uk/Speakers/bdd/p/128/xps-5-1-70-slim/

What are your thoughts? I can get them for 85 euro. Bit cheap! but are they any good at all??
Or should I stick with the Microlab 730 or Genius 6000?


----------

